# Ladies lets see them Arrows



## Mfrancioni (Jan 7, 2020)

I don't have pictures because mine aren't fancy... But I do love my gold tip hunter 340s!!! Only thing I look for is when they're covered in red 😉


----------



## cflann (Apr 28, 2018)

Lol! I just finished fletching these… Easton axis 340’s. I use vanetec v max 3” vanes and a 7” wrap


----------



## rapids (Feb 28, 2003)

The first three pictures are for my wife’s compound bow - Easton Medallion 1000‘s and Carbon ION‘s 600
The last two pictures are for my wife’s traditional bow - Easton Carbon One 1150’s


----------



## Matt C Smith (12 mo ago)

rapids said:


> The first three pictures are for my wife’s compound bow - Easton Medallion 1000‘s and Carbon ION‘s 600
> The last two pictures are for my wife’s traditional bow - Easton Carbon One 1150’s
> 
> View attachment 7553358
> ...


my wife would like these.


----------



## SWFLES (12 mo ago)

Love seeing everyone's set ups!


----------



## lovespell9 (May 5, 2021)

I don't have pictures but i really like my Goldtip Hunter 500!


----------



## lovespell9 (May 5, 2021)

rapids said:


> The first three pictures are for my wife’s compound bow - Easton Medallion 1000‘s and Carbon ION‘s 600
> The last two pictures are for my wife’s traditional bow - Easton Carbon One 1150’s
> 
> View attachment 7553358
> ...


 I love these they look so good!


----------



## kiyone19 (10 mo ago)

Here are my arrows I built up. Easton FMJ, 500 spine, 26in length. Boning X3 1.75in vanes. They are not pretty but they fly well.







Still on the fence with a 3 vs 4 vane configuration.


----------



## LTGentry (9 mo ago)

Is it a good idea to have a ton of extra wrap on the back end of arrows like some of those above? I’ve always been told to measure out my fletchings vs wrap length and trim the excess so there’s not unnecessary weight back there. I think it’s like for every 1 gram on the back of the arrow you need 5 grams up front to offset that as far as FOC goes. Just asking because I’m a noob arrow builder


----------



## Colene071707 (May 13, 2015)

rapids said:


> The first three pictures are for my wife’s compound bow - Easton Medallion 1000‘s and Carbon ION‘s 600
> The last two pictures are for my wife’s traditional bow - Easton Carbon One 1150’s
> 
> View attachment 7553358
> ...


Love these! 😍


----------



## cbd111 (Aug 30, 2021)

LTGentry said:


> Is it a good idea to have a ton of extra wrap on the back end of arrows like some of those above? I’ve always been told to measure out my fletchings vs wrap length and trim the excess so there’s not unnecessary weight back there. I think it’s like for every 1 gram on the back of the arrow you need 5 grams up front to offset that as far as FOC goes. Just asking because I’m a noob arrow builder


I was wondering about the wrap as well. I just started fletching my duaghter's arrows and was wondering what the benefit of wrapping is? She is a target archer and I don't see too many with wrap. Is the wrap used more in hunting?


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

if you are a serious hunter, you want a weight foward arrow. Unless you are really good at tracking deer, n have the acerage too. Im older, been doing this a long time. Fads come n go--After 20 bows and as many or more set of arrows, my best so far are these--Victory VAP V1, 450 w victory lighted nock, 75 gn victory outsert, and 125 gn Slick trick vapor trick ss. With my old broken down challenged specs, if I want to drop deer, and big deer fast and efficent, that is my ticket--🦌


----------



## bow up (Sep 2, 2010)

kiyone19 said:


> Here are my arrows I built up. Easton FMJ, 500 spine, 26in length. Boning X3 1.75in vanes. They are not pretty but they fly well.
> View attachment 7601806
> Still on the fence with a 3 vs 4 vane configuration.



This is my arrow except with white blazer veins and tipped with a Mako, or an Exodus broadhead. Definitely want them to look good lol but shoot what works best with your setup and you will have no issues putting animals down.


----------



## haeleemodisett19 (8 mo ago)

I got these from cactus creek arrow’s of Instagram! Love them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reelrydor (Jan 5, 2010)

Victory VAP 450 with 75 gn victory outsert, Slick trick 100gn standard ss. 375gns. Dropped that bad boy from overhead, 7 yd slightly quartering away behind top right shoulder blade. Buried up to fletchings, broadhead was in his heart!!! went 25 yds n crashed!


----------



## NOMADSS (3 mo ago)

What bow case do you have?

Thanks





cflann said:


> Lol! I just finished fletching these… Easton axis 340’s. I use vanetec v max 3” vanes and a 7” wrap
> View attachment 7536545
> 
> View attachment 7536544


----------



## cflann (Apr 28, 2018)

NOMADSS said:


> What bow case do you have?
> 
> Thanks


its a pelican vault takedown v700


----------

